# Anyone signed up for mybudget.ie?



## Brendan Burgess (3 Apr 2012)

It's an online budgeting tool which costs €3.75 per month.

There are some well known names associated with it, so I am surprised that I haven't seen it mentioned in the media. 

Maybe it's not fully launched yet? 

[broken link removed]


*Who We Are *

 MyBudget Limited, a company incorporated in Ireland is owned and managed by a team of Irish business people. 
 The  company is led by Founder and Managing Director, Michael Mulhall, Barry  Doyle, a Chartered Accountant and Liam Edwards, former National  Co-ordinator of MABS (Money Advice and Budgeting Service).
 We are totally independent and we are not associated with any other group or organisation. 



 We  created MyBudget to take the money management skills from our many  years of experience in business and offer these to the home user in an  accessible way, with no mystery and no jargon.
*Anyone can budget *

 You  already have money management skills: you use them every day as you  make choices about how you spend. MyBudget aims to let you build on  those skills and make it easier for individuals and families to better  control their finances by assisting you with our household budgeting  tool.
*Why budget? *

 In recent years, many people have  been sold financial and consumer products that they didn’t need and  couldn’t afford. Due to the downturn in the economy many people are  struggling with their financial situation and need help to regain  control.  
*Our commitment*

 MyBudget has features that will give you the tools you need to take control of the financial side of your life. 
 MyBudget  understands that financial decisions and pressures are linked to our  lifestyle choices. The MyBudget Team of contributors will  provide you  with regular interesting features on lifestyle topics. 
*Mybudget is not a financial advisor, broker or tax advisor*

 We will not advise you on the financial decisions you make, but our [broken link removed]  page will direct you to websites that will provide you with  specific information on financial issues and many offer free,  confidential and independent advice. 
 The Service is intended ONLY to act as a BUDGETING TOOL to assist you in your financial organisation and decision-making.


----------



## flattea2 (3 Apr 2012)

I don't see any demo's on the site which would be helpful in deciding whether to sign up.


----------



## itsallwrong (4 Apr 2012)

Nope. I can use a calculator/MS Excel.
Is there a demand for seeing your money in chart form? Most of the people I know just scribble it on paper and make snap moves based on that.


----------



## sustanon (4 Apr 2012)

we get Mint.com in the US. It taps into all your accounts, 401k, stocktrading accounts, savings accounts, credit card and loan accounts.

It has a powerful budgeting feature, historical income and spending statistics, it automatically populates categories, and sends warning emails if you exceed preset budgets.

and, get this..... IT'S FREE.

The above looks like a complete waste of money.


----------



## Boyd (4 Apr 2012)

sustanon - sounds interesting but this is an Irish site so not sure if Mint.com is that flexible that it can be used over here.

Even so, I wounldnt be comfortable with 3rd party software being able to access my bank account transactions online, TBH I didnt realise banks exposed a web service to to this - do Irish banks do this?


----------



## plant43 (5 Apr 2012)

username123 said:


> Even so, I wounldnt be comfortable with 3rd party software being able to access my bank account transactions online,



Every time you login to internet banking, a 3rd party (the vendor of your web browser) potentially has access to your transactions.


----------



## Boyd (5 Apr 2012)

When my web browser renders the data its read-only HTML text. Accout numbers etc are usually obfuscated by the bank before rendering the data. 

I meant the bank specifically exposing a web service to allow an application to query their backend database records, which I is what would be needed (I assume) for something link Mint.com to work.


----------



## mathepac (5 Apr 2012)

It strikes me that the people who might need or benefit from a budgeting system are the very ones who will not be able to afford the €3.75 monthly to access it and this €45 / annum licence fee makes it a potentially a very profitable product.

Will MABS be guiding people towards this product as part of their services?

As others have mentioned, a "try before you buy" option would be nice; even Micro$oft allows 30-day trials of Office and Apple with FileMaker Pro.


----------



## Bronte (16 Apr 2012)

mathepac said:


> It strikes me that the people who might need or benefit from a budgeting system are the very ones who will not be able to afford the €3.75 monthly to access it and this €45 / annum licence fee makes it a potentially a very profitable product.


 
Might even be more profitable if they are able to target one with advertising or suggestions of financial products.  But if this does help people that are unable to budget (something which should be taught in schools) then that is a good thing..


----------

